# Puppy breath gone...garbage breath here



## milkmoney11 (Feb 11, 2010)

Cash is almost 5 months and in the last couple days his breath has went from being the cute puppy breath to pretty gross dog breath. Kind of like a mix between dog food and...well...&%#*. 

I have brushed his teeth the last 3 days (a chore in itself) and it doesn't seem to be helping so much. I don't know if he got into something and it will go away, or if he's got some food lodged somewhere I can't get to. 

Anyone have any good recommendations for bad dog breath?


----------



## ChristenHolden (Jan 16, 2010)

I never got to smell Bellas puppy breath, she's always had Dragon Breath. :crazy: but I do love the puppy breath it never ever lasts near lon enuff.


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

He's probably teething. I wouldn't worry about it too much, once he's done (4-6 months) his breath should return to normal. Some dogs will eat poop, either their own or another dog's, but if you're sure that's not the culprit I'm sure it's probably just teething.


----------



## gunrunner (Jun 20, 2010)

You can get doggy chew toys that actually freshen their breath .


----------



## jakeandrenee (Apr 30, 2010)

jake's breath is yeasty smelling sometimes and we started teething...


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

Cassidy's Mom said:


> ...once he's done (4-6 months) his breath should return to normal.


Just wanted to clarify that teething usually happens between 4 and 6 months old - it kinda sounded like I meant that teething LASTS 4-6 months, lol! :wild:


----------



## JuliePgh (Aug 29, 2010)

My puppy was teething before her breath turned to dragon (or worse) breath. She's almost 5 months, and the bad breath arrived just a few days ago. Brushing hasn't helped. Any suggestions?


----------



## Dennq (Jun 21, 2010)

Could your dog food be the culprit. What are you feeding?


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

Nothing like getting a big sloppy kiss from a puppy who just ate poo, or was digging for gold in the litter box. Haaack Tui!!!! 

Often bad breath is a general sign of illness or weak immune system. A good imune system should be killing off the bacteria that causes odor in the mouth. Maybe supplementing your dog specifically to boost the immune system can help.


----------



## mroutdoorsman (Oct 4, 2010)

They also make a water additive that makes their breath smell better and doesn't change the taste or color of the water. It works for me! It even gets rid of poop breath as my puppy likes to try and eat it sometimes or gets to it before I can stop her.


----------



## PaddyD (Jul 22, 2010)

What does the vet say? My dogs always had/have good breath unless they just finished licking their nether regions (or eaten a possum). Shouldn't need to brush teeth in a young dog, they should be all white, assuming they are given the occasional bone or chew toy. Try feeling around for a loose tooth that wants to fall out but hasn't.


----------



## jakeandrenee (Apr 30, 2010)

A tablespoon of organic apple cider vinegar in the water bowl helps a lot.


----------



## JuliePgh (Aug 29, 2010)

Dennq said:


> Could your dog food be the culprit. What are you feeding?


Hmm... what I'm feeding and what she's eating aren't necessarily the same thing. Her kibble never caused a problem before, but I have given her some fruit (small amounts) here and there. Problem may be she sometimes finds the rabbit poop before I can stop her (not to mention a lot of dirt, grass, bark, etc). I think I'll get her another bone to work on and see if that helps. The vinegar sounds like a good idea too. Thanks!


----------

